# Any Manchester, UK Meetups ?



## kry10 (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone organise any Manchester, UK Meetups ?

I am in Manchester myself, if no one does do any, would there be enough interest for one starting up ?


----------



## gsgary (May 16, 2012)

I live not too far away could meet up in peak district,i used to live in Stockport


----------



## kry10 (May 16, 2012)

Well, was considering that if there are enough people in the Manchester area, I would be more than happy to put plans in motion to organize a regular monthly meet, as an ex magician, we used to meet up in Manchester city center at the KRO Bar at Piccadilly Gardens, I would be more than happy to organize something similar.
If enough people reply to this post, I will have a look into it.


----------



## kry10 (May 21, 2012)

Hmmm, doesn't look like there are many Manchester users wanting a meet up.
Oh well.


----------



## NorthernerBlackpool (Dec 22, 2012)

Did you ever get this up and running? I'd be interested in attending.


----------

